
Stigmergy - ColinWright
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stigmergy
======
ColinWright
It has been pointed out elsewhere that the State Machine described in my blog
post[0] (submitted here[1]) is an example of stigmergy.

This is a really useful concept/tool/technique.

This is a method I used when simulating large traffic flows on a state-of-the-
art distributed parallel machine in the early 1990s. It had less computing
power than a modern phone, but by using the right techniques we could perform
sufficiently accurate simulations to get interesting results.

Stigmergy ... a useful technique.

[0]
[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/StateMachineInRealLife.html?t...](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/StateMachineInRealLife.html?te02hn2)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23050231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23050231)

